# double take



## lizzy

I walked past him and then did a double take....

Hi does anybody know how you would translate this into French?  thanks
Lizzy


Moderator's note: two threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

in my dictionary, do a double take is translated as *devoir y regarder à deux fois*.

I guess somebody will come up with a better translation. Here is the definition of the English phrase ( from webster's dictionary)

*dou·ble take* javascript:popWin('/cgi-bin/audio.pl?double44.wav=double+take')
 delayed reaction to a surprising or significant situation after an initial failure to notice anything unusual -- usually used in the phrase _do a double take_


----------



## lizzy

merci Jean-Michel - ca me semble raisonable....


----------



## carolineR

est-ce que _I did a double take_ pourrait correspondre à :  _je dus ensuite reconsidérer la situation _ ?


----------



## Suehil

No, not really.  A double take is when you look, look away and then very quickly look back because you realise something is not what you thought.  
It is a physical action and goes faster than 'reconsider the situation' or 'think again'


----------



## wildan1

_Il n'a pas regardé qu'une seule fois_ peut-être...


----------



## Moon Palace

or 'je l'ai regardé de plus près/ plus attentivement'? Since it is something done while walking...


----------



## wildan1

Moon Palace said:


> or 'je l'ai regardé de plus près/ plus attentivement'? Since it is something done while walking...


 
That would be _taking/having a second look_...

But _doing a double-take_ always describes a tic-like look back because you missed something the first time: a strikingly good-looking person, an unusual situation that you first saw as normal--you really look back quickly and others can see you are doing so.


----------



## Moon Palace

Ok, Wildan. So how about 'je me suis retourné(e) - let's just not be sexist  - sur son passage' ?


----------



## wildan1

Moon Palace said:


> Ok, Wildan. So how about 'je me suis retourné(e) - let's just not be sexist  - sur son passage' ?


 
mmmoui... si ça peut bien décrire _ça__http://www.illustrationsof.com/imag...eaction_indicating_surprise_-_double_take.jpg_


----------



## Moon Palace

Should I say it all depends on what he / she will do a double take on? I just don't dare imagine what it was in the example you provided. 
But yes, it does describe this gesture.


----------



## carolineR

bon, alors ce serait simplement : _je rejetai un coup d'oeil_ ou _je jetai un second coup d'oeil_.
Merci à tous


----------



## Teafrog

J’en ai virevolté sur le coup?


----------



## carolineR

Teafrog said:


> J’en ai virevolté sur le coup?



du coup, j'ai jeté un deuxième coup d'oeil ...?


----------



## sweet04

“I’m sorry, her who?” He *did a double take*  (il n'arrive pas à croire à cette nouvelle)

le dico donne réagir à retardement???
-demanda t-il pour être sûr d'avoir bien entendu????

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## itka

Il a regardé à deux fois...
Il s'y est pris à deux fois pour être sûr d'avoir bien vu...


----------



## wildan1

itka said:


> Il s'y est pris à deux fois pour être sûr d'avoir bien vu...


 
Pas très économe en français par rapport à la tournure anglaise, but this is exactly what it means!


----------



## thabth

wildan1 said:


> Pas très économe en français par rapport à la tournure anglaise, but this is exactly what it means!


Peut-être qu'il lorgna...en deux temps!


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

vérifier d'un second coup d'oeil (regard) ?


----------



## jeanne deschamps

C'est un peu longuet, comme traduction, mais quelque chose du style
Il/elle cligna des yeux, comme pour s'assurer que sa vue ne le/la trompait pas. 
Ou: il/elle cilla....


----------



## Aoyama

"A double take" c'est "avoir un regard _surpris_", l'expression est difficile à traduire. Avoir une mine étonnée à cause d'une situation imprévue. C'est généralement un "truc" de comédien, "jouer la surprise". Pas le sens de "regarder à deux fois" etc.


----------



## jeanne deschamps

"Ouvrir de grands yeux" tout simplement?


----------



## Aoyama

Oui,	"ouvrir de grands yeux" n'est pas mal, ou encore "ouvrir de grands yeux d'étonnement" (redondant peut-être).


----------



## jeanne deschamps

Ou "ne pas en croire ses yeux"


----------



## wildan1

jeanne deschamps said:


> C'est un peu longuet, comme traduction, mais quelque chose du style
> Il/elle cligna des yeux, comme pour s'assurer que sa vue ne le/la trompait pas.
> Ou: il/elle cilla....


_cligner des yeux_ n'engage pas à tourner la tête pour revoir, jeanne duchamps--ce qui est en général suggéré par _double-take._


----------



## Aoyama

> "ne pas en croire ses yeux"


 mais, c'est plutôt ici une question de "psychologie intérieure", alors que le "double take" est fait pour que _les autres_ se rendent compte de l'étonnement.


----------



## jeanne deschamps

En revenant aux définitions anglaises, j'ai vu  "a delayed reaction to a surprising or significant  situation after an initial failure to notice anything unusual _"  Le tourner la tête pour revoir n'est donc pas forcément partie intégrante de la gestuelle, a priori? 
"Il regarda une fois. Puis deux". 
_


----------



## Aoyama

> _"Il regarda une fois. Puis deux". _


 Non non, vraiment, c'est un problème de traduction. Le commentaire anglais est exact : le type est surpris, puis a une mine étonnée mais _décalée_, c'est un jeu d'acteur qu'on fait rarement dans la vie courante. je dirais même que cela s'apprend, c'est un effet comique. Je pense que "take" ici signifie "com_prendre_". Le type "comprend une deuxième fois (et réalise)" ...


----------



## jeanne deschamps

Donc se lancer dans trois lignes de description...  Ou se résoudre à perdre le sens exact
Les affres de la traduction


----------



## Aoyama

Il y aurait même "se raviser", mais ne collerait pas vraiment ...
En fait, en réfléchissant, je trouve encore deux solutions envisageables :
. être interloqué
. ne pas en revenir (il faisait une tête comme s'il n'en revenait pas)


----------

